# A little better



## Tclem (Aug 21, 2015)

made a jig and think these look better

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 5


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Aug 21, 2015)

Heck yeah they do. Those look like they'll end up being very cool knives.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Aug 21, 2015)

Looking good Tony!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Aug 21, 2015)

Si mucho mas Bueno !


----------



## jmurray (Aug 21, 2015)

Now your on to something!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ironman123 (Aug 21, 2015)

What Tom said.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## SENC (Aug 21, 2015)

Better than what?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Tclem (Aug 21, 2015)

manbuckwal said:


> Si mucho mas Bueno !


Whatever that means jack


----------



## manbuckwal (Aug 21, 2015)

Tclem said:


> Whatever that means jack



Eh man, no jak aqui! Un Enrique si, pero no jak !


----------



## manbuckwal (Aug 21, 2015)

SENC said:


> Better than what?




Mejor de esto Enrique

Reactions: Funny 3


----------

